# Replacing OEM mats................



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Those look really nice.. I got an email back from weathertech saying they should have their products out for the cruze in a few weeks.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow those look nice. Price? Is it possible to order those or were they one-off's?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Spring is just around the corner (I hope) and we are replacing the "carpet" OEM mats that came with the Cruze which, IMO, are sub quality in comparison to the overall interior. We got the Lloyd custom mat set for the interior and the trunk mat. Pics are attached and you can see the retainer clips for the front mats to keep them in place. Hurry up Spring !


That is exactly the kind of trunk mat I have been looking for. I wrote to several of the larger accessory companies, but the only one I ever heard from is WeatherTech. They said they don't do carpeted trunk mats. They have NO Cruze accessories right now. Someone in another topic area here said it would be 2 months before they have any Cruze material and then someone here says soon?

Thanks for the info and the pics. Going to do a search now for lloyd.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Shawn672, I ordered them on-line at Car Accessories & Car Parts


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Velour Floor Mats - Lloyd Velourtex Floor Mat, Lloyd Velourtex Carpet Floor Mat

This is the type mat we ordered...."Velourtex". Nice and plush and not real heavy so I shouldn't lose mpg...

Hurry up, Spring.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> That is exactly the kind of trunk mat I have been looking for. I wrote to several of the larger accessory companies, but the only one I ever heard from is WeatherTech. They said they don't do carpeted trunk mats. They have NO Cruze accessories right now. Someone in another topic area here said it would be 2 months before they have any Cruze material and then someone here says soon?
> 
> Thanks for the info and the pics. Going to do a search now for lloyd.


Sorry I have a bad memory because they said weeks in the email i just assumed it wasnt long but i went back and they said 9 weeks. 

The mail I got was on Mar 2nd so that puts weathertech having cruze accessories first week of May.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Husky Liners were supposed to be available in March. Husky Liners® - Floor Liners | Floor Mats | Car Floor Mats | Cargo Liners | Mud Flaps | Huskyliners.com
They are just about as good as Weathertech due to the rasied lip around the entire mat keeping snow/water from getting the carpeting wet.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Husky Liners were supposed to be available in March. Husky Liners® - Floor Liners | Floor Mats | Car Floor Mats | Cargo Liners | Mud Flaps | Huskyliners.com
> They are just about as good as Weathertech due to the rasied lip around the entire mat keeping snow/water from getting the carpeting wet.


Nice.. good to see another company with American made product.


----------

